
Kaspersky injects remote JavaScript into all pages, including secure ones - vinchuco
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/3frjqw/psa_kaspersky_injects_remote_javascript_into_all/
======
trendia
From the reddit comments:

    
    
        its not remote its local to your machine
        ff.kis.scr.kaspersky-labs.com
        resolves to
        127.245.107.154
        which is a private non-routable address
    

Still suspicious (since Kaspersky could intercept the data from the private
address and then send it to their servers).

------
throwaway116
this article is 2 years old.

